# My Earl Is Ready To Leave Me...My Heart Is Breaking



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My precious Earl is tired. His old-chubby little body is shutting down.

I spoke with Edie this morning. Earl is not suffering, I would never allow that. I will take him to Dr Greek in the morning, if he makes it thru the night, and say my final good-bye.

I believe my baby will go on his own terms. Just lay his sweet little head down, go to sleep, and go to heaven. 

My boss was over this morning. He adores Earl. He came upstairs, laid on the bed, hugged him, and said goodbye. It was heartbreaking to see Earl attempt to run to him, and after one step, he layed back down. Just too tired to make the trip, but he tried.

I left Brad a message. He will be so upset, as Earl was his favorite, and this was unexpected, even though Earl is old, I just never saw this coming. Not so soon.

Earl thanks AMA, Brad, and all his friends on SM. We had a wonderful 6-months together. He is leaving this world knowing love, comfort, and happiness. God Bless you my little one. I'm so sorry honey. I feel so lost. My eyes are so swollen with tears, I can barely see. I love you, and will be with you until the end.

Here's my Earl's original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/112057-okay-meet-my-new-foster-earl.html


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:sorry::crying:Omg


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Deb  He was so blessed to have a loving home for the rest of his life. Take care. Hugs to you.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i am so sorry he will be leaving,but you will see him again someday.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry Deb, but thank you for making the best life Earl has every know.

I am praying for both of you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Deb. I hope you are at peace knowing you unselfishly gave Earl the best of care and love. Bless your heart.

How touching that was for your boss to spend special time with Earl. And, I'm sorry for your friend, Brad, too. It's sad to let go of those we love. 

My heart and love are with you, Deb.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

When Earl came to you Deb he did go to heaven and saw a Angel so this my friend is going to be easy for him to have pals to run with at the bridge...XO


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> When Earl came to you Deb he did go to heaven and saw a Angel so this my friend is going to be easy for him to have pals to run with at the bridge...XO


Yes, Deb ... What Kathy said is perfect and so true.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*:smootch:Good bye dear, sweet Earl. I'm asking Lily to meet you and introduce you to everyone. It will feel good to be ageless and light. *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this, Deb. I know how special the seniors are to you. It's so nice that he had some man friends, too, lol.

Gentle hugs to sweet Earl. He's going to have a lot of good company at the Bridge.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know you but just joining SM a little while ago has shown me what loving compassionate people are on this forum. You are such a strong loving lady to take in these precious pups. So many are sick and old and you do what a lot of us can't do. To get attached to these sweet babies and often having to let them go takes a strong person. You are such a person. God has a special place for you in heaven. Thank you for doing this and I am so sorry about Earl. God bless you and comfort you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry you're losing Earl so soon, Deb. I guess his little body just needs to move on so he can run again. Hugs to you all.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Must be such a difficult time..........you gave him such a wonderful home full of your love. Hugs to you,

jenna


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Deb, sweet little Earl has had a wonderful life with you as they all do be it months or years,,, they learn what every pooch deserves and that's the love and TLC you give them. 

Earl can now go to the bridge surrounded by love and with dignity. Bless you Deb for giving that to him!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Deb...I'm sorry. You truly do have such a soft spot in your heart for the seniors. I pray that sweet Earl will go to sleep tonight in his warm soft bed, with a full tummy, knowing love and safety and compassion and just drift off to heaven in his sleep. Deb...you are truly my hero. :grouphug: Give Earl some extra gentle snuggles and kisses from me.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....I know this is very hard for you....gentle hugs to sweet Earl....


----------



## My Sweet Pea (Sep 24, 2011)

Hugs to to you and Earl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . and so it is that Deb's dog hospice is graduating another senior---I would say "with distinction!" Love conquered old age, toothlessness and the shelter "red-tape" saga. The hearts of grown men were captured and bonds were forged through the love and loyalty of an old, sick pup. 
May you go quietly and peacefully dear Earl, leaving Deb & those men w/a deep sense of having made an investment that will continue to give even in your absence.
Deb, what you do is a gift---and you do it with heartfelt abandon. Bless you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> . . . and so it is that Deb's dog hospice is graduating another senior---I would say "with distinction!" Love conquered old age, toothlessness and the shelter "red-tape" saga. The hearts of grown men were captured and bonds were forged through the love and loyalty of an old, sick pup.
> May you go quietly and peacefully dear Earl, leaving Deb & those men w/a deep sense of having made an investment that will continue to give even in your absence.
> Deb, what you do is a gift---and you do it with heartfelt abandon. Bless you!


You have such a wonderful way with words, Sandi. You said exactly what I feel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> . . . and so it is that Deb's dog hospice is graduating another senior---I would say "with distinction!" Love conquered old age, toothlessness and the shelter "red-tape" saga. The hearts of grown men were captured and bonds were forged through the love and loyalty of an old, sick pup.
> May you go quietly and peacefully dear Earl, leaving Deb & those men w/a deep sense of having made an investment that will continue to give even in your absence.
> Deb, what you do is a gift---and you do it with heartfelt abandon. Bless you!


Sandi - just beautiful and so spot on.
Deb - I remember when you were getting Earl and looking forward to giving him some of your special Casa Da Caca loving. Earl is blessed to spend the last several months of his life in a house of love and fun with a mom who has a heart that's knows no limits. You always amaze me by falling in love with the old and infirmed whom no one else wants anymore. Earl - you have known unconditional love and respect from Deb, and Deb, I know you've known the same from him. May he peacefully pass onto his next chapter having left pawprints on so many hearts. And Deb, may your heart heal from the loss of him. You've had to say goodbye too many times to the wee ones lately. :smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry::crying::crying:Sweet little Earl -- soon you will be at The Bridge where you will be young and healthy again and you will have good times waiting for your earth angel, Deb.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Deb!! my heart is breaking for you. :grouphug: I honestly don't know how you do it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> . . . and so it is that Deb's dog hospice is graduating another senior---I would say "with distinction!" Love conquered old age, toothlessness and the shelter "red-tape" saga. The hearts of grown men were captured and bonds were forged through the love and loyalty of an old, sick pup.
> May you go quietly and peacefully dear Earl, leaving Deb & those men w/a deep sense of having made an investment that will continue to give even in your absence.
> Deb, what you do is a gift---and you do it with heartfelt abandon. Bless you!


I have to add, through my tears, that you presented a beautiful sentiment. I have lost my beloved dogs for the long time I have lived...and I take comfort in the fact that they left the earth in peace, pleasure and with dignity. So much comfort in that...and the hope everlasting that life is energy and cannot be destroyed...only changed.

so, why are there tears all over my keyboard?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - thank you for letting Earl know love a nd security at the end of hios life. I'm sorry you are going through this - know that he will be resting peacefully and waiting to see you again. Much love to you and sweet Earl.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like only yesterday you got him out of that shelter. It goes so fast.
Go in peace little Earl,you be in good company w/ all the fluffs who've gone before.

Hugs to you Deb.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Deb, Earl will make his trip home on Angels' wings. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Deb. As much as it hurts to say goodbye, that's how much Earl was loved by you. I hate knowing the pain today is just like the first time. I'm so sorry. I love you.

PS Don't forget, I'll be a senior in a few years. When I move in, you can change the name to Casa del Caca Cuckoo. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Deb, thanks for doing things like that, you're an angel! 

May sweet Earl leave in peace! Thanks so much for giving him a warm home filled with love!

Bless you! Sending prayers to you and Earl in this hard time...! rayer:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hugs to you and sweet Earl.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers for you and your sweet Earl. God bless you and keep you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's never easy watching our babies cross over to the Bridge, no matter how many times we've had to do it. The bittersweet part to this is that Earl will cross having known pure love by you Deb. His sweet soul will radiate with the love you gave him while he was with you. Cross peacefully sweet little Earl. Love and hugs to you Deb.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and Earl today. :grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Our hearts mourn with you the loss of your sweet baby Earl with many tears. We all experience these losses together, but also are comforted knowing how much love you gave him in your home & smile knowing he is now running free of any pain. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thinking of you and sweet little Earl today.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: Deb I am so sorry:smcry:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Deb, sorry to hear about Earl. I'm sure that little guy appreciated the love you gave him to the very end.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh Deb, I'm crying. I never got to meet Earl but I remember hearing his little voice through the phone quite clearly. Close your eyes and rest, angel pup.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thinking of you and Earl today, Deb. Love you all.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for showing Earl love and dignity. He leaves us knowing the best in humans.


----------

